# InDesign - OPI deaktivieren?



## Chickow (6. Juli 2006)

Ich habe eine kurze Frage:
Wie kann man in InDesign beim pdf-x3 schreiben die OPI-Informationen deaktivieren?
Ich habe mich schon informiert, jedoch die nur die Quarkvariante erhalten und nun würde ich gerne wissen ob dies genau so in InDesign möglich ist wie in Quark?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Im Druckdialog bei Erweitert (Datei => Drucken => Erweitert) kannst Du die OPI-Bildersetzung deaktivieren.

Gruß


----------

